# April 20- update- new track added BBCSO Core brass in the style of classic 60s Star Trek



## dcoscina (Apr 15, 2021)

The subject heading says it all. 


Here is a new addition to this concept episode. The Entity theme


----------



## ed buller (Apr 15, 2021)

Lovely !

e


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 15, 2021)

Hey, that sounds great!!! I've been watching the old shows lately and this is really close to the mark. Love those harmonies too!


----------



## pixelcrave (Apr 15, 2021)

That's pretty cool - I'm totally picturing Shatner's Kirk doing his thing while listening to this. Well done!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 15, 2021)

It really sounds so cohesive. Is this BBCSO out of the box? Or did you add some processing?


----------



## CT (Apr 15, 2021)

Hah, this made me smirk. Great.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 15, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> It really sounds so cohesive. Is this BBCSO out of the box? Or did you add some processing?


Yup. I did add the ozone Classical mix preset but aside from that nothing else . Just a lot of tweaking of midi CC and All that


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 15, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Yup. I did add the ozone Classical mix preset but aside from that nothing else . Just a lot of tweaking of midi CC and All that


Sounds great, David. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zolhof (Apr 15, 2021)

Everything about this is spot on, David! Really nice use of the BBCSO, it instantly transported me to those classic RPO recordings. This little nugget of awesomeness deserves further developing.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 15, 2021)

Yeah 


zolhof said:


> Everything about this is spot on, David! Really nice use of the BBCSO, it instantly transported me to those classic RPO recordings. This little nugget of awesomeness deserves further developing.


I listened back tonight and I’m inclined to agree. and thanks for your kind comments!


----------



## Farkle (Apr 15, 2021)

David, you nailed it. The mystical harmonies are spot on, and the sample libs sound really tight and "in the space". Well done!


----------



## Saxer (Apr 15, 2021)

Instant time warp! Love it!


----------



## mybadmemory (Apr 15, 2021)

Lovely! Really shows what the BBCSO brass is capable of!


----------



## molemac (Apr 16, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> The subject heading says it all.



Love the final chord , does it have a name ?


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 16, 2021)

This is WONDERFUL! Great Work 👍


----------



## icecoolpool (Apr 16, 2021)

Fantastic


zolhof said:


> Everything about this is spot on, David! Really nice use of the BBCSO, it instantly transported me to those classic RPO recordings. This little nugget of awesomeness deserves further developing.


I couldn´t agree more. Excellent work!


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Apr 16, 2021)

molemac said:


> Love the final chord , does it have a name ?


Yes, this is the "what will happen around the next corner?" also known as "landing on an unknown planet" chord.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 16, 2021)

Haha, awesome, love it. Not only did it make me smile, but I doff my cap to your skills there.


----------



## sinkd (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## WillMah Gold (Apr 16, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> The subject heading says it all.



Oh man, you nailed the sound with pinpoint accuracy! I LOVE it! And do I hear the classical sensor sfx at the end? What a nice touch, superb. ♥


----------



## Spices (Apr 16, 2021)

Great work! Indeed!

Spices


----------



## Gerbil (Apr 16, 2021)

Excellent! Great pastiche and such a lovely sound. That would 100% sell the library to me if I didn't already have it.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 16, 2021)

WillMah Gold said:


> Oh man, you nailed the sound with pinpoint accuracy! I LOVE it! And do I hear the classical sensor sfx at the end? What a nice touch, superb. ♥


You know those trills in the flutes do sound like that eh? Total happy accident- I didn’t intend it but when I was mixing it that also struck me the same... maybe I was possessed by Fred Steiner when I wrote this.


----------



## StefanE (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## gussunkri (Apr 16, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> The subject heading says it all. @christianhenson



This is amazing! Well done!


----------



## sinkd (Apr 16, 2021)

sinkd said:


>



You seriously nailed it. Beyond fascinating--that little cue is LOGICAL. (respectfully).


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 16, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## Cheezus (Apr 16, 2021)

I guess I need BBCSO now. I adore this sound, I wish it was longer.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 17, 2021)

Any chance you could provide some general info about this piece, such as a breakdown of the instruments and main articulations? I know that’s probably a pain but I find this so inspiring! Understood if you don’t have time.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 20, 2021)

Here is a new addition to this concept episode. The Entity theme


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 21, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Here is a new addition to this concept episode. The Entity theme



I see what you (nearly) did with the brass at the end... Great stuff.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 21, 2021)

Sounds really good! What libraries did you use for the latest edition?


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 21, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Sounds really good! What libraries did you use for the latest edition?


Pretty much BBC. The synth was Polymode the soprano....well it's from an upcoming library let's just say.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 21, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Any chance you could provide some general info about this piece, such as a breakdown of the instruments and main articulations? I know that’s probably a pain but I find this so inspiring! Understood if you don’t have time.


Sure-
Flutes a3 (marcato, WT and Ht trills)
Horns a4 (Marc/long/stacc mutes)
Trumpets (same as Horns)
Trombones (same as Horns)
Celeste
Vibes (core doesn’t have soft mallet so I just had to watch the velocities because I wanted the sustain part not the attack)
Harp
Celli (legato, WT/HT trills)
Basses (same arts as celli)

harmonically, I’ve noticed that classic Trek composers used a lot of augmented chords as well as shifting chromatic lines for their melodic work. Sort of a fusion of jazz and Bartok. I happen to be immersed in Bartok lately so my head is already in that zone. 

the flutes- though it might be subtle I do change those chords ever so slightly to follow the brass recurring figure. I’m surprised no one mentioned the nod to Holsts Saturn which I used as inspiration for the flutes.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 21, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Sure-
> Flutes a3 (marcato, WT and Ht trills)
> Horns a4 (Marc/long/stacc mutes)
> Trumpets (same as Horns)
> ...


Thanks very much! I’m pretty new to working with orchestral libraries and LOVE this era of TV scores so it’s a great help for dissecting your piece.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 21, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Thanks very much! I’m pretty new to working with orchestral libraries and LOVE this era of TV scores so it’s a great help for dissecting your piece.


I used keyswitches a lot for this track. I end up programming them in after the fact, however. I used a 3 octave mini keyboard to enter all of the notes. I used to play stuff in but I found it was too laborious trying to get what I wanted take after take.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 21, 2021)

This is pretty much it for the first track. Not a lot of instruments. All BBCSO Core. Classic Trek composers had limited resources for orchestra (no more than 25 players per session) so they used interesting combinations and a lot of ornamentation to fill out the activity and harmonies. Akira Ifukube also employed this for his classic kaiju scores as well.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 21, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> This is pretty much it for the first track. Not a lot of instruments. All BBCSO Core.


Oh wow! Thanks so much for this. This is REALLY helpful for me. I don’t have BBC SO, but will experiment a bit with these instruments in Spitfire Studio Orchestra Pro for study purposes.


----------



## mybadmemory (Apr 21, 2021)

They both sound lovely!


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 21, 2021)

I remixed the original track as well


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 21, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I remixed the original track as well


Awesome. I was going to ask if I could get a copy, but thought it might be a bit cheeky. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 21, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Awesome. I was going to ask if I could get a copy, but thought it might be a bit cheeky. Thanks for posting that.


no worries. I'm working on a radio play but since it's Star Trek, it's not like I am going to monetize it since I don't have permission from the studio to do so. This is more or else a protracted exercise that might lead to other opportunities...


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 21, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> no worries. I'm working on a radio play but since it's Star Trek, it's not like I am going to monetize it since I don't have permission from the studio to do so. This is more or else a protracted exercise that might lead to other opportunities...


The radio play sounds awesome. I hope you share some more of the music here as it comes along.


----------



## CT (Apr 21, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I used to play stuff in but I found it was too laborious trying to get what I wanted take after take.


How are you finding this transition to be? I've always been a play it in person, just because I like to play, but because of desk setup annoyances I've started to consider a different approach. I'm not opposed to it really, I just wonder if it'll actually be more efficient. It seems more tedious and laborious at the moment.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 21, 2021)

Mike T said:


> How are you finding this transition to be? I've always been a play it in person, just because I like to play, but because of desk setup annoyances I've started to consider a different approach. I'm not opposed to it really, I just wonder if it'll actually be more efficient. It seems more tedious and laborious at the moment.


Honestly it also is.... lol. 
I guess with working so much in Dorico and StaffPad of late, I don't mind this work flow as I can achieve better results than playing stuff in realtime. I did for a couple lines for these tracks, make no mistake, but a lot of it was manipulated via editing in the piano roll... a lot of editing.. LOL


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 23, 2021)

Revised this track a little and fortified the ST theme quote at the end


----------



## Niah2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Great stuff David and the soprano is really the icing on the cake, it lends so well to this style. Keep posting !


----------



## Sonja (Apr 25, 2021)

Holy cow that was awesome! Us real flute players are a little offended a robot took our job though...
Maybe next you could do my other favorite show, the Twilight Zone Theme. The retro sounding horns are so fun!


----------



## Marsen (Apr 25, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> The subject heading says it all.
> 
> 
> Here is a new addition to this concept episode. The Entity theme



Sounds fantastic.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 25, 2021)

Sonja said:


> Holy cow that was awesome! Us real flute players are a little offended a robot took our job though...
> Maybe next you could do my other favorite show, the Twilight Zone Theme. The retro sounding horns are so fun!


would that I could use real orchestras for every piece I write, I totally would. But alas, I do not have such financial resources at my disposal. I also cheated here- I used 3 flutes playing chords so that would be like 9 flutes (a Benny Herrmann trick). If I ever had this performed by real musicians, obviously I would use flute 1, 2, 3 for each part, not stacked chords a3 like I did...


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 25, 2021)

HAHAHAHA!!!!!

It's perfect. I freakin' adore this. Good job.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 25, 2021)

Sonja said:


> Us real flute players are a little offended a robot took our job though...


Get used to.


----------

